# Edge 705 - is this a SECRET menu page?



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

So, while trying to learn more about how my 705 functions, especially with regards to Altitude and Elevation, i stumbled upon this Satellite MENU page, i have researched it and have not found ANYTHING pertaining to it in Any Manuals, Forums or Garmin.com's own Support topic pages.
I accidentally discovered a Satellite MENU Page, which gives a few more options than i was aware of, and i have owned my 705 for about 1.5 years, i wonder if there are MORE of these Unknown Pages?
This Page allows you to VIEW (not Adjust or Choose) the GPS Elevation readings, so at least you can COMPARE the Barometric Elevation to the GPS Elevation, and as far as i can tell, the 705 ONLY displays Barometric readings on the Altimeter and Data Field pages.
Also, Now you can change the satellite Display bars to Multi Color, it always bugged me that a Color screen only displayed these as a Solid color (or so i thought), it is funny that the Solid Color is the Default.

Unless i Missed something, it Seems odd that Instructions on how to access this page is Omitted from the Unit's most recent manual and known Reference materials.
Garmin makes great stuff IMO, but there are a lot of holes in the Fabric.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

How do you get the other menus to pop up once you are on the Satellite page? I get there with the Menu button to satellite page, but cannot get the GPS elevation or the color choices, etc. What software version do you have?


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

*Secret Satellite menu page*



slocaus said:


> How do you get the other menus to pop up once you are on the Satellite page? I get there with the Menu button to satellite page, but cannot get the GPS elevation or the color choices, etc. What software version do you have?


I have the most recent upgrade, v2.9
OOPS ...i forgot to Post the method that i Accidentally Discovered, it is a little bizarre and it is a 3-Step procedure.

It Takes 3 "Separate" Moves: From the Satellite page:
1: Depress the Joystick IN - then Release
2: Push Joystick to the South Position
3: Push Joystick to the North position

...the Secret Menu will Pop up, if it does not, REPEAT the exact same procedure, this is weird, but depending on WHICH page you navigate to the Satellite page FROM, it requires this to be done 1 or 2 times to work, but it ALWAYS comes up... Strange Eh? Seems odd that in 18 months or so since the 705's release, Garmin has never discovered that this info was not ever published or revealed.
Probably just a Garmin oversight!


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

FWIW, my Vista HCx has an option to view the GPS elevation also. I'm not sure if it's in the manual or not, but it's an option that can be found when viewing the satellite screen simply by pressing the 'menu' button.
The option list that then appears includes these choices:
-Use with GPS Off
-Track Up
-Multicolor
-New Location
-GPS Elevation

Can you get to these options the same way with the 705? The Joystick on the Vista doesn't do anything when viewing the satellite screen.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

UN-COG-KNEE-TOE said:


> I have the most recent upgrade, v2.9
> OOPS ...i forgot to Post the method that i Accidentally Discovered, it is a little bizarre and it is a 3-Step procedure.
> 
> It Takes 3 "Separate" Moves: From the Satellite page:
> ...


Works for me, 2.9 firmware as well, and it takes going through the sequence twice to get it to come up. This sub menu exists in my 60CSx as well. Only thing about this one is that the changes only show when you go back to this page, and I do not do that often. Ah well.

The GPS Elevation is the raw satellite reading, separate from the the normal Elevation reading on the Altimeter page (unless you have that page disabled of course). Mine shows elevation right now of 113 feet, and the gps elevation on that menu shows 82 feet. I know I am at about 115 feet, and I let the 705 sit outside for about 30 minutes to stabilize. Seems the barometric altimeter *is* working! :thumbsup:

Here is a Garmin 705 diagnostics page. Of no real use, but if you get a kick out of hidden menus like I do, then there you are.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

slocaus said:


> Works for me, 2.9 firmware as well, ...
> 
> ...Seems the barometric altimeter *is* working! :thumbsup:


I have read some reports on the Garmin forums that firmware 2.9 seems to improve the elevation correction process, even though that isn't mentioned in the release notes. Maybe an unintended improvement?


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

deleted post


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

Pretty cool, still works with new firmwares.

I don't understand why I can't get a reading also of barometric pressure and a chart for the same. That would be useful and free.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

What is the "Track up" for?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

PissedOffCil said:


> What is the "Track up" for?


It is screen orientation, North Up or Track Up.

North up means the top of the screen is always to the top of the GPS, so your track maybe show up, down, right, or left on the screen as you move along. Of course the screen slides whichever way necessary.

Track up means that the screen top is the direction you are traveling, so basically you travel bottom to top, and the screen generally slides top to bottom as you travel.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh ok, not a new option then.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

works on the 605 too but of course no elevation, just the color option


----------

